# safety floor mats



## peco7 (Apr 11, 2006)

has anyone used a safety fatigue mat product line made out of recycled tires?

if so .... please post about it.

I am in need of new mats... that you cant trip on... that will stay put in greasy/wet conditions and if I can find a really good recycled tire product why not go with it?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I haven't used them myself but they should be just fine. They have rubber mulch made out of recycled tires used in playgrounds and garden nursery paths and even it has changed over these recent years to be more "cushy". I like what I've seen by way of recycled tire products recently. I say go for it.


----------



## hollysmother (Nov 30, 2006)

While kitchen-shopping today I asked a professional chef his opinion about different floor surfaces. This is somethign I must do at least a thousand times before making a decision on anything. He mentioned something I have never heard of before - a black, roll out mat that he discovered a few years ago in a warehouse, used by workers who must be on their feet long periods of time and will do better on a mat than on concrete. "It's called a Cadillac mat," he said. "I don't remember where I bought it, but it wasn't kitchen supplies - it was for warehouses."

So I got on the internet and googled Cadillac warehouse. Sure 'nuf, up came the "cadillac" black rollout rubber cushion, I think it was a 2 x 6 or 2 x 8 foot product, and cost around $25 plus s/h/tax.

This chef swears by this product. I haven't picked out the floor, but I'll be ready with my mat.

Thought you would like to consider this. And wondered if anyone else has done anything creative with warehouse mats in their kitchens.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*hollysmother*,

Welcome to ChefTalk. Interesting suggestion. Please feel free to introduce yourself in the Welcome Forum.

Even if you don't have the floor you want yet, have you been using the mat at all? Let us know what you think...


----------



## egg_benidict (Dec 1, 2006)

I need some floor mats where do i buy??


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Floor mats for the kitchen? Look in your yellow pages for restaurant supply stores if you're wanting restaurant quality fatigue mats.


----------



## jennyhicks (Feb 4, 2008)

We use safety flooring tape instead. It sticks down and there are types specific for wet locations. We get ours from Safety Flooring | Safety Floor Tapes - Safety Flooring .


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

These are helpful for not sliding, but add no comfort or anti fatigue help.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The recyed tire products I'm familiar with are about 5/8" thick with a "Steel chequer-plate" design on them. For the first few months they'll stink--like new tires..... They will also leave black marks on the floor IF anything sticky gets traped between the matt and the floor. And unless the underside is treated with something or has an addition layer to it, they will slip and slide. The mats are also VERY HEAVY.

What I'm trying to say that they are a pain in the hiney to clean, and to keep your floors clean.

What ever you do DO NOT get the anti-fatique mats with those honey-comb holes in them. They are VERY hard to keep clean.

Some of the better ones are pricey, but much easier to deep clean. They are lighter, with a foam-type cushion, and have a lightly ribbed, smooth surface.

If it's for at home, the luxe-deluxe floor would be a "real" wood floor or a cork floor.


----------

